# Well Help #2 - Well 14" from house?



## kwmainer (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the insights from Well Help #1. 

Here's the issue. 

There's a house/land in Maine I'd LOVE to buy, but have been told that the well is 14" from the house. This well is also not producing enough. 

I believe in Aroostook county, Code won't allow us to do anything to that well since it's so close to the house? (I don't know if you even can 're-drill' a well here. In Florida, you can actually sheath a well if you need to, to keep sand from filling it up so fast.) Maine's another story. 

So only option is to have a new well drilled. ?? 

Anyone drill a well in Aroostook lately? What are we looking at with this? What's the right distance from house or barn or drive or whatever? There must be a minimum setback from structures.  

Are there any tidbits of wisdom from those that have done this? Things to think about in well placement, etc? 

Obviously, we'll use a well drilling contractor/company, and get their suggestions too. I would just like to become more educated so that contractors won't er... 'bull' me as easily. 

thanks.


----------



## majakdragon (Aug 21, 2009)

Sounds like an addition was added to the house which brought it closer to the well. I also lived in Florida and had well problems. The contractor stated he could add casings and drill deeper, but also warned that it may not work and I would still need a new well dug. Think this could also be your problem. I would suggest getting at least 3 estmates to compare what each is telling you. A conversation with an Inspector may be helpful also since they work the area all the time.


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree with the three estimates. 

I wouldn't be so sure you can't work on that one.  I don't know what repairing it could have to do with code.  If it doesn't produce enough water, then a new one may be the only option.  Then on the other hand, how do you know that a new one would not produce the same amount as the old one.  

Whatever you do, get everything in writing up front and make sure it's to your satisfaction before letting anyone start working.


----------



## kwmainer (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay... 3 estimates. When the time comes, it's done... 

And I'll have a conversation with an inspector I know, when I'm up there in a month or so. Just a 'chat' you know... 

Yeah, I'm not sure if it needs doing or what. Seems that many farms up here have 2, 3, 7 or more wells on em. We're talking 50 acres or more... 

BTW... for the other florida person. We are total DIYers. We did it ourselves, no contractor. My hubby and his dad sheathed our well with, I think..., perf pipe. (whatever it was they did, it was to Code). Keeps the sand out, and is overall better. Well produces what we need now (only for irrigation, we have city water for the house). 

It pays to be married into a family of surveyors, engineers and engine mechanics!!!! 

Lovin' it! 
kwmainer


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 21, 2009)

> My hubby and his dad sheathed our well with, I think...



I'm not sure what sheathing a well entails and I've been a Well Driller all my life.  You can put a liner in one with a boot or Jaswell seal as they are called to case off a bad zone in the well.  This is done more in certain parts of the country more than others.  It is rare in my area, but all the wells around here are made in limerock.


----------



## kwmainer (Aug 21, 2009)

Speedbump said:


> I'm not sure what sheathing a well entails and I've been a Well Driller all my life.  You can put a liner in one with a boot or Jaswell seal as they are called to case off a bad zone in the well.  This is done more in certain parts of the country more than others.  It is rare in my area, but all the wells around here are made in limerock.



South Florida is all sand, so the prob. with most wells (as explained to me) seems to be that the shaft just collapses on itself. I'm not a well person, and I'll be the first to say so! Our irrigation well, is not all that deep as wells go, it's not intended to pull drinking water. It's also original to the house, so like 60's ish.  I guess they lined it or relined it simply to keep the sand intrusion under control. They prob. also flushed any existing sand out of it somehow. I'm not sure. That was not one of my projects per say.... 

I can tell you it was an all day project, using one large Home Depot gift certificate, several multi-extension hoses, one ladder, and one rebuilt pool pump ... and.... involving two engineers, one GC, one county building inspector, one electric company employee, one postal worker (a neighbor) and one sandwich/cold-drink procurer (me). lol. 

Seriously, for something like a brand new, drinking water well through rock... we'd have it done professionally.


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 21, 2009)

OK, I'm with you.  Your talking about a shallow well or surface water.  They are made in sand. There are many ways of putting one it.  Most of them are pvc pipe with a sand point (screen) on the bottom.  Lots of them in the ST. Pete area also.


----------



## kwmainer (Aug 21, 2009)

Speedbump said:


> OK, I'm with you.  Your talking about a shallow well or surface water.  They are made in sand. There are many ways of putting one it.  Most of them are pvc pipe with a sand point (screen) on the bottom.  Lots of them in the ST. Pete area also.



Yes, that's it. Our old one was failing, bubbles, sand, crusty or stopped up sprinkler heads. 

Thanks for the link to the FAQ page. Good reading. 

Hum... I'll be sure to send you a message if we happen to purchase this particular property. It's high on my list, but the price is too steep at the moment... :hide:


----------



## Speedbump (Aug 22, 2009)

> Hum... I'll be sure to send you a message if we happen to purchase this particular property. It's high on my list, but the price is too steep at the moment...



I wouldn't wait too long, I don't think property in Florida is going to get any lower in price than it is right now.  We're actually starting to turn the corner into better home sales.  I wish I had a few million laying around.  I would be buying all I could.


----------

